# Thank You to Swift



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Note to thank Kath and Martin for sorting my control panel problem out for me - great service form Nordelettronica and Swift
Although I am new to this forum and enjoy reading the various opinions and thoughts on most of the topics 
I am sure some are a little tongue in cheek and posted to provoke 
I am of the opinion that any product should be as near to 100% when delivered to the customer and that expectation rises with price and reputation
My MH (Ace Airstream Compact) is our first British MH after 5 fault free German models all purchased pre Brownhills from Madisons and a Hymer caravan purchased at the Dusseldorf Show again fault free and delivered to Manchester by the Hymer salesman -service or what?
Our Ace in its first nine months has suffered almost every problem reported in the forum, from faulty hab door to rear side skirts falling off electrical failures etc etc all fixed by our dealer Marquis at Preston
My wife and I love our van for its layout, size and we think it looks great and now after months of fault finding/repair and trips to get to know our dealers after care team, we hope to enjoy our van and fingers crossed without any more trips to Riversway - if only the detail and build quality had been as good as "our" Hymers we would have the perfect MH (Judder excepted)
Best wishes to all 
Regards Ray


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all I would also ,like to add my thanks to the Swift team.Since we purchased our new Swift at last years NEC ,we have had two or three small problems, all of which have been handled with prompt action.Its very easy to criticise but praise where praise is due . Thanks to Kath(Get well soon) Andy ,Carole and the rest of the team and keep up the good work.Yours Wallis


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wallis said:


> ... Kath(Get well soon)


???? Hope this is nothing serious Kath ?

G


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

This must be a first, 3 nice remarks before Telbell gets on here (joking )


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> This must be a first, 3 nice remarks before Telbell gets on here (joking )


 Hope you have got your tin hat ready :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Dug myself in waiting for the bombardment :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

BANG :wink: 

Quote:- "Our Ace in its first nine months has suffered almost every problem reported in the forum"

Swift are great??????????????

Just logging out!!!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

EJB, sorry to hear that


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

EJB said:


> BANG :wink:
> 
> Quote:- "Our Ace in its first nine months has suffered almost every problem reported in the forum"
> 
> ...


_I am sure some are a little tongue in cheek and posted to provoke _


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

SSSSSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

U may wake them up

:lol:


----------

